# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  Ηχεία

## Neuraxia

Αν κάποιος συμφορουμίτης διαθέτει προς πώληση ζεύγος ηχείων δαπέδου, ~100W, κατά προτίμηση >92dB περιοχή Αθήνα, ας στείλει ένα pm.
Αν υπάρχει και ολοκληρωμένος ενισχυτής ευπρόσδεκτη και προσφορά για αυτόν.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

